# Opinions?



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

hes like an hour from me!
I looked on the website and he's not there.
Can't critique him because of the picture.

I would contact the owner and ask for more photos of him.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, that picture isn't good enough for a critique. He sounds nice, but I'd go check him out just to be sure.  He is pretty cute though.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't really like his neck so much..

I'd ask for more pictures..


----------



## tawariel (Dec 27, 2008)

he looks really beautiful, but he doesn´t make his neck round at all. 
but maybe it´s just a snapshot. 
If you wanted to buy him, I would go and see him in real. you can´t critique a horse by one picture.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

yup. i was just wondering what you guys thought of him. im going to get more pictures over the weekend and im goign to try and convince my parents to take me to see him. i really do like him.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

He is pretty!!! I agree about the neck thing but you said you werent looking for perfect. But I would really like to see more pics!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is very pretty. The pic is not very flattering for his confo but 1800 is a pretty darn good price for a guaranteed broke horse. 975lbs is kinda small for a fully grown QH and his is not registered but he seems really willing even if he is not collected the way he should be. When you go see him, I think everyone would love to see more pix.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I would go check him out and get more pictures. I think the reason he's not collected is becuase there is a beginner rider on his back who probably doesn't know how to collect and round a horse. So I would not consider that an issue. I love how his ears are perked forward and how he seems like a willing horse.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I love his colour, very pretty. He looks kind of rushy in the picture, but it could be the rider's fault. I agree, his weight seems a little low. I would definitely ask for more pictures.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

Go try him out. He looks really cute. If he is as broke as they say, what a deal!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

his hooves look nice and well kept.

nice color, small head but it is still nice

looks to have decent muscle tone


----------

